

Are there any good cloud-based email clients? - stefek99

In need for #cloud #email #client --&gt; https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.google.com&#x2F;search?q=cloud+email+client<p>Think &quot;ThunderBird for the cloud&quot; --&gt; http:&#x2F;&#x2F;forums.mozillazine.org&#x2F;viewtopic.php?p=11509055&amp;sid=4f36eacd9f9262efa238ca00d176ca59#p11509055 --&gt; &quot;I&#x27;m also interested in a ThunderBird cloud service. There is the other practical issue which is I have several email accounts and not all of them are with Google.&quot;<p>Nice to have:
- 2-step auth
- open source
- mobile app (mobile first design)
- reliability
- labels &#x2F; filters &#x2F; priorities<p>Are there any active projects in that field? --&gt; would like to issue pull request, send money on kickstarter or just talk with founders... Generally, how people solve this issue these days?<p>==================<p>### Current workflow: I own domains and have catch-all feature forwarding all incoming messages to intermediate gmail account.<p>### Issue: when hitting &quot;reply&quot; it gets messy - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;support.google.com&#x2F;mail&#x2F;answer&#x2F;22370?hl=en-GB&amp;ctx=mail - kind of works but I would like something more robust (and not breaking ToS), designed from the ground up for 20+ email accounts.<p>==================<p>Thank you for any suggestions!
======
gvb
zimbra? [http://www.zimbra.com/](http://www.zimbra.com/)

Community (open source) edition:
[http://www.zimbra.com/community/](http://www.zimbra.com/community/)

Not exactly a "cloud based email client" in that it is an email server (you
provide the cloud or use someone else's cloud) that has a web-based client.

